# Indiana State Fair Wine Competition



## Wine-O (Jun 20, 2009)

Did anyone enter the Indiana State Fair Wine Competition? They got over 3000 entries in both commercial and amateur. I entered 6 wines myself and recieved 6 medals!! I got 2 bronze, 2 silver, 1 gold, and 1 double gold. The double gold entries go for the best of show awards. Hey George, it was my 2006 Staggs Leap District Merlot that got the double gold. It didn't even medal at the Winemakers Competition, but did get a gold at Corrado's Competition this past January. It just goes to show you what the wrong judge can do to you.
Bottoms Up,
Dave


----------



## Wade E (Jun 20, 2009)

Where is this Corrado.s as i know there is one in New York or New Jersey that some locals here in Ct. enter! Congrats!!!!!!!! If there was a red wine from W.E without a grape pack to win thats the one I would think would win, i sampled some of Masta's and it was awesome.


----------



## Wine-O (Jun 20, 2009)

Corrado's is in Paterson, NJ. They have about 1500 people at the awards dinner in January. It's really a great time at a great place.


----------



## smurfe (Jun 20, 2009)

Congrats! That is my favorite competition and the Mother of All comps IMHO. I didn't enter anything this year. I did have a few to send but just didn't get around to it. I have a few medals from that comp. It has really grown the past few years though. I am saving the entries I was gonna send this year for next year. Another year in the bottle will not hurt.


----------



## Dean (Jun 20, 2009)

congrats! Good job!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 21, 2009)

Way to go WIne-O! Great job.


----------



## Tom (Jun 21, 2009)

*Congrats !










*


What were the other medal winner?


----------



## Wine-O (Jun 21, 2009)

The other medals were 2008 Orange Chocolate Port,Gold; 2008 Tannat Merlot, Silver; 2008 Pacific Quartet, Silver; 2008 Pacific Quartet, Bronze; 2008 Gentil, Bronze. I mistakingly entered the Pacific Quartet twice, I sent in one entry of three wines and after winning in Winemakers Competition I got the bug to enter 3 more. I just forgot that I entered that one previously!
Out of the 3066 wine entries only 786 were Amateur entries. I did notice that Tim Vandergrift from Winexpert won 96 medals in the Amateur Competition and he entered a few of the same wines twice so I don't feel so stupid!! But his 2006 Staggs Leap District Merlot only got a silver, I beat him with my Double Gold!! HA HA I guess he must get his kits at a severe discount!!


----------



## Wine-O (Jun 21, 2009)

You can check it out at www.in.gov/iwc


----------



## JimCook (Jun 22, 2009)

Wine-O,
Congratulations on the medals! It goes to show you the subjectivity that is inherent in wine competitions. I'm glad you took home the metal.


- Jim


----------



## Wayne1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello all - I entered two wines and was pleased to receive two medals - a bronze for a 2008 apricot and a silver for my 2008 watermelon - bothfrom scratch. The watermelon has a distinctive aroma and taste and I was not sure if that was how it was supposed to be - guess it was!


----------



## Wine-O (Jun 23, 2009)

Way To Go Wayne, 2 for 2. I'll bet that Apricot must be tasty.


----------



## smurfe (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats Wayne. I am kicking myself in the butt for not entering this year. I had 4-5 wines that would of done very well. Hold your heads high medal winners. This is one of the toughest comps to medal at. They normally have some great judges there.


----------



## Wayne1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks and congratulations to you also Wine-O for cleaning up! I went 0 for 2 (with two kit wines) at Winemaker - so, you lose some and you win some!


----------



## tonyt (Jun 28, 2012)

Is anyone on the forum entering this competition this year? Time to enter is now.


----------



## Wine-O (Jul 11, 2012)

tonyt said:


> Is anyone on the forum entering this competition this year? Time to enter is now.



I just sent in my entries yesterday. My wife and I both entered our wines. She entered 6 and I entered 12.


----------



## soccer0ww (Jul 15, 2012)

congrats on the medals wine-o!


----------



## Wine-O (Jul 15, 2012)

Oow, I didn't win anything yet, hope you didn't jinx me... HaHaHa


----------



## JohnT (Jul 18, 2012)

Wine-o, 

How did you do at the NJ state Fair?


----------



## Wine-O (Jul 18, 2012)

John, 
I didn't see anything about one at the Meadowlands this year. Isn't that the one that's going to be in Sussex in August? I entered some in that one this time, sounds like they got it worked out better than when you entered it a few years ago!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jul 23, 2012)

Is this the same as the Indy International Wine Competition? I entered 2


----------



## Wine-O (Jul 23, 2012)

That's the one!! Best of luck ;-)


----------



## Wine-O (Aug 2, 2012)

There are some great pictures of the judging on Indy International Wine Competitions Facebook page. It's amazing what they can accomplish in just 3 days!


----------



## cfmiller (Aug 3, 2012)

I was privileged to student judge at this competition yesterday afternoon in the amateur flight for my AWS training. Ended up evaluating around 80 wines by the time I was done. I was extremely impressed with the breadth and quality of the wines I tasted. We noted around 3 with flaws. Everything else was good, and several were great. I got plenty of ideas for how to improve my home winemaking, and learned a lot. Still thinking about several of the wines I tasted!

I was also extremely impressed with how well the competition was ran. Amazing they were able to put all that together so efficiently. 

To those who entered, I hope you did well.


----------



## Wine-O (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow, that must have been an experience to witness as well as be a part of.

My wife and I did very well this year. I entered 12 wines and recieved 2 double gold, 1 gold, 4 silver and 4 bronze. 11 out of 12 wasn't bad! I was really excited about my Honey Mead that got a double gold as well as my Sparkling Honey Mead which got a gold, this was my first attempt at either one of these.

My wife entered 6 of her wines and she got 6 out of 6!! She got 3 double gold, 1 gold, 1 silver and 1 bronze, I am so proud of her!!

By far this is my favorite competition, I can't wait for my judging notes to come back, maybe I'll see your initials on some!!

Dave


----------



## shoebiedoo (Aug 4, 2012)

My batonnage Chardonnay got a silver and my Soave classico got bronze so 2 for 2 wasn't too bad for my 1st time.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Aug 4, 2012)

How long does it usually take to get the judging notes anyway?


----------



## tonyt (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats Shoebiedoo
I entered one (MMM Amarone 2010) and just saw I won a Silver in Red Vinifera Blend category.


----------



## Wine-O (Aug 4, 2012)

Way to go guys, two more perfect scores!! 
If I remember right they ship the medals and judging notes out this week once they are all sorted. Time will tell ;-)


----------



## cfmiller (Aug 5, 2012)

You will not see my judging sheets, as since I am only a student judge, my scores did not count in the official judging. My scores were looked at to ensure they were in line with the other judges, but will not be given to the entrants. It was great though! Like I said, I got ideas for things to try myself! Hopefully will be back next year for more student judging, and may even enter some of my own.


----------



## tonyt (Aug 5, 2012)

cfmiller said:


> I got ideas for things to try myself!.



So Bogart, how about sharing.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Aug 6, 2012)

YEa, DO TELL!!!!


----------



## tonyt (Aug 13, 2012)

I can't seem to find the winner listings for the Indy International competition again. Found it once last week and saw I won a metal but can't seem to find the 2012 winners now. Can anyone post the right link to 2012 winners?


----------



## shoebiedoo (Aug 13, 2012)

That's weird! 2012 doesn't exist anymore


----------



## tonyt (Aug 13, 2012)

shoebiedoo said:


> That's weird! 2012 doesn't exist anymore


So do our awards disappear too?


----------

